# Dowel hole is too big, now what?



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 28, 2009)

So, i have a 1" dowel, and i drilled a 1" hole for a rocking horse handle.

Im not sure what the problem is but either the dowel is less than 1" or the drill bit is more than 1", but the dowel is loose. It does not fit snug. How can I correct this?


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

How much slop is there and is this made to be removable at a later time or a permanent fixture ?


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 28, 2009)

enough slop to where the hole will not hold the dowel in by friction, and yes, its supposed to be permanent.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Many ways to get it to fit,,if you have a Japanese hand saw you cut a slot in the center of the dowel and drive in a thin wedge in,brass works well.

Or wrap it will some thick paper,the paper will take up the slop and it's real hard to see it after..

Note....most all the dowels are under size.
===========



agdodge4x4 said:


> enough slop to where the hole will not hold the dowel in by friction, and yes, its supposed to be permanent.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 28, 2009)

ha! Duh....i dont know why I did not think of splitting it and putting a wedge in it! Thanks for the tip, i will try it. Im not very experienced in wood working. I had thought of putting paper around it, but didnt know if that would be good enough. I suppose it would be, it will be glued and paper is made of wood...so why not.

Thanks again!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I would have just glued it, but then there would probably have been a visible seem some where huh ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The paper will hold ,,soak the paper with glue tap it in the hole and wipe the glue off with some white vinegar and bottle water, a spray bottle works well, a 50/50 mix will clean the glue off...so you don't get that nasty blotch mark from the glue that likes to seal the wood 

======



agdodge4x4 said:


> ha! Duh....i dont know why I did not think of splitting it and putting a wedge in it! Thanks for the tip, i will try it. Im not very experienced in wood working. I had thought of putting paper around it, but didnt know if that would be good enough. I suppose it would be, it will be glued and paper is made of wood...so why not.
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I should clarify.... I meant I would have just glued it as is with no paper. 
But I'm a newbie so... LOL !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Duane

" But I'm a newbie "

Me too

=========



Duane867 said:


> I should clarify.... I meant I would have just glued it as is with no paper.
> But I'm a newbie so... LOL !


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BJ if your a newbie I am in serious trouble!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bob if I had a white glove I would slap you with it ( and then run and hide ! )
but I don;t so your getting off easy. 

Making fun of newbies like me ! For shame !











I keed I keeed !!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jason

Here's how to spit the dowel for a wedge ,it's a easy job for the multi-tool 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

=========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Duane

I'm not making fun of you 

I'm new just like all of us are ,,,...... I pickup something new every day from the forum  that's why I stick around..


=========





Duane867 said:


> Bob if I had a white glove I would slap you with it ( and then run and hide ! )
> but I don;t so your getting off easy.
> 
> Making fun of newbies like me ! For shame !
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Duane
> 
> " But I'm a newbie "
> 
> ...


BJ: Just give me *one* thing in your life you're a newbie to! <g>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

here's one 

Router Forums - View Single Post - Dovetail with bottom bearing

=======



BigJimAK said:


> BJ: Just give me *one* thing in your life you're a newbie to! <g>


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> here's one
> 
> ...


Ya can't fool me this time, BJ.. We both know that if you wanted to get the same effect as the bearing on the end as shown in the picture, you'd turn the whole thing upside down.

You'd mount the dovetail in your router table and use a pin router rod to substitute for the bearing to guide the stock against. You, innocent? Ha! Again I say, you can't fool me!  

Duane,

I didn't mention that as a possible solution since pin routers aren't common items in the workshop but you can bet Mister Jigs here has one.. or two.. or three.. 

It would also require you to have a router table and that whatever you are cutting be portable enough that it could be turned upside down.

It may be a viable solution for you if you need the result bad enough ($$$). In addition to the routertable, pin routers start at around $40. BJ or others can fill you in on the details. After all, I'm only a R.I.T....


----------



## Peohguy (Oct 22, 2012)

When is a quick reply not a quick reply? 
When it is 3 years old.
Use Gorilla glue to help fill in the void or still do the same with a plug and re-drill with a smaller drill after the sets.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Quote from bobj3 - [ The paper will hold ,,soak the paper with glue tap it in the hole and wipe the glue off with some white vinegar and bottle water, a spray bottle works well, a 50/50 mix will clean the glue off...so you don't get that nasty blotch mark from the glue that likes to seal the wood }

Hold on 50 % white vinegar and and 50% "bottled" water - 
does that formula have a residue cleaning effect on squeezed out aliphatic resins so that the wood will absorb stain afterwards that same as the surrounding wood. -- Is this something everyone know but Me ? ( which is often the case ! )


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh and by the way why "bottled" water as opposes to tap water ( assuming you don't have iron loaded well water.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

another option would be PC-7. that stuff is extremely tough and it can easily fill gaps, large or small. once that cures, there is no way you will be able to get it apart.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Gorilla glue is like the nasty STP, not to many things will remove it all..once it drys you can scrape it off the wood..


===



gwizz said:


> Quote from bobj3 - [ The paper will hold ,,soak the paper with glue tap it in the hole and wipe the glue off with some white vinegar and bottle water, a spray bottle works well, a 50/50 mix will clean the glue off...so you don't get that nasty blotch mark from the glue that likes to seal the wood }
> 
> Hold on 50 % white vinegar and and 50% "bottled" water -
> does that formula have a residue cleaning effect on squeezed out aliphatic resins so that the wood will absorb stain afterwards that same as the surrounding wood. -- Is this something everyone know but Me ? ( which is often the case ! )


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

gwizz said:


> Quote from bobj3 - [ The paper will hold ,,soak the paper with glue tap it in the hole and wipe the glue off with some white vinegar and bottle water, a spray bottle works well, a 50/50 mix will clean the glue off...so you don't get that nasty blotch mark from the glue that likes to seal the wood }
> 
> Hold on 50 % white vinegar and and 50% "bottled" water -
> does that formula have a residue cleaning effect on squeezed out aliphatic resins so that the wood will absorb stain afterwards that same as the surrounding wood. -- Is this something everyone know but Me ? ( which is often the case ! )


Nope, you are most definitely not the only one! First time I've heard of that solution (no pun intended). 
Good to know; Thanks Bob!


----------

